# Humanity



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

How can we fix it?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't fix what aint broken


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

Use ducttape.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Use ducttape.


 
The strongest thing known to man. Is that what's wrong?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

We need to kill all the world richest people & divide the money to all the countrys equally..... Unless whatever country the person the person who killed x person was from got extra money for teh country.

It would be more awesome than the Olympics.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Use ducttape.


 it fixes everything. duct tape people who cause so many problems to plane


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 24, 2010)

Learn to think outside of the MonkeySphere.  (Big thanks to CAThulu for sharing that article)


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> We need to kill all the world richest people & divide the money to all the countrys equally..... Unless whatever country the person the person who killed x person was from got extra money for teh country.
> 
> It would be more awesome than the Olympics.



You do realize that would involve killing just about everyone here... 


Also: Humanity neither can be nor needs to fixed.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You do realize that would involve killing just about everyone here...
> 
> 
> Also: Humanity neither can be nor needs to fixed.


I mean like the super rich....

Not your average north american thats richer than they know but ripped off for everything they buy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I mean like the super rich....
> 
> Not your average north american thats richer than they know but ripped off for everything they buy.



But if you want to distribute the wealth _evenly_, you're still taking most of our money away...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

ive seen the worst of humanity and im here to tell ya it cant be fixed.

but it cant hurt to try...*turns to CannonFodder* we need more ducttape!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

There is nothing to fix in humanity.
The only thing to fix is inhumanity - as people who don't think themselves as humans SHOULD think of themselves as humans. Humanity is humanity- you can't fix it.
It's completly perfect and miserable - we hate, we hurt, we use and we have greed - what can be better than that? Also, we are perfectly built up mentally, physically and we are the only kind of thing that has reached technology. Even fire was what we made. The wheel. The spear. The medicine - all us. And we continue getting better.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Learn to think outside of the MonkeySphere.  (Big thanks to CAThulu for sharing that article)



Damn.  Nice article.

*retreats back inside MonkeySphere*

I think we should totally shoot the stupid people :V


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Damn.  Nice article.
> 
> *retreats back inside MonkeySphere*
> 
> I think we should totally shoot the stupid people :V



*in his best Ren Hoek voice* Filthy Monkey!


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

be an animul bcos animuls are innocent and rightus ok


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't fix what's not broken. Most have a shitty, learned lifestyle that's incredibly difficult but not impossible to change, is all. There will always be fighting, crime, environmental damage, etc. Peace and perfection are irrationally idealistic ideas.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 24, 2010)

Safe restore.
If that fails, pull the plug. :u


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Feb 24, 2010)

humanity will never admit to what is wrong. The only way to change humanity is to cut off it's supply of some things. 
An example, coal & oil. If no one could get oil and coal then other forms of energy would finally be used like they should. 
This means let humanity go, eventually it will fix itself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> but it cant hurt to try...*turns to CannonFodder* we need more ducttape!!!


*rolls out jumbo roll of ducttape*
How much do we need?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> How can we fix it?



EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Well there we go! How to make the world perfect? Reduce the population of earth to 150.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I mean like the super rich....
> 
> Not your average north american thats richer than they know but ripped off for everything they buy.



Remember the Soviet Union? Know about North Korea, and the living conditions there? That's called Communism :V .


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone mentioned removing the Jerkfag religions yet?
You know the ones.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Anyone mentioned removing the Jerkfag religions yet?
> You know the ones.



The ones that parade around at funerals holding signs saying ''god hates fags'' and ''thank god for dead soldiers''?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Anyone mentioned removing the Jerkfag religions yet?
> You know the ones.



aw man :C


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> humanity will never admit to what is wrong. The only way to change humanity is to cut off it's supply of some things.
> An example, coal & oil. If no one could get oil and coal then other forms of energy would finally be used like they should.
> This means let humanity go, eventually it will fix itself.



No there would be massive wars, killing, bloodshed and genocide over the remaining sources of energy.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> The ones that parade around at funerals holding signs saying ''god hates fags'' and *''thank god for dead soldiers''*?


 
That's the one that I hate the most, the peole who fight in the war volunteer we don't do drafts anymore. Furthermore they're fighting for our freedom, stupid twits.


On topic: Humanity as a whole cannot, will not, and shall not be fixed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> The ones that parade around at funerals holding signs saying ''god hates fags'' and ''thank god for dead soldiers''?



Yeah, those guys and everyone they're apparently representing. 
They're too busy being super cereal to have/allow any laughter and joy.


leon said:


> On topic: Humanity as a whole cannot, will not, and shall not be fixed.



Not with that attitude, it won't.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

We cant =3


ACCEPT IT!
as its been said the only way to fix humanity is to simply kill us off


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Not with that attitude, it won't.


 
Sorry I like facing the truth of what we have become.



Crysix Corps said:


> We cant =3
> 
> 
> ACCEPT IT!
> as its been said the only way to fix humanity is to simply kill us off


 
Pretty much this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Sorry I like facing the truth of what we have become.



Lol @ "become".

We're a lot better than those savages who lived before us. Enslaving this and wife-beatingly-good-times that.

If you just give up, people won't even try. It's like not caring about Earth because "things will be better in Heaven/Disco Cloud 4/Nevada etc."

Why not make Earth right now as decent as we can? You know?

OR POPULATE THE MOON


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

The problem is, that everyone has the attitude that. ''I'm just one person, what can I do?'' If every person with that attitude actually tried to make a difference, they would.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> The problem is, that everyone has the attitude that. ''I'm just one person, what can I do?'' If every person with that attitude actually tried to make a difference, they would.


 
Isay this alot and each and every person can make a big diffrence but not everyone wants to make a diffrence.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

The problem is that humanity is not a collective. We are individuals with free will, and many simply don't want things to change. 

Soooo, you can either try to force them to or leave it be. 

Note: Forcing them will not work.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

We need an incredibly kind person to be a dictator.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> We need The Justice League to be dictators.



Fix'd.

It would actually be the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> We need an incredibly kind person to be a dictator.



Problem: Different people have different ideas of what a good leader would do. 

Also: What about when they die?

Also Also: Power corrupt, absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 24, 2010)

have IQ tests world wide and the smartest people get placed in Fallout Shelters about the size of NORAD and about how big Greenbrier was, fill them with the smart people and enough supplies to last out a cleansing of nuclear fire and the post bombing radiation. also all the important artifacts from history, documents all on hard copies. maybe im not thinking big enough, screw it, kill everyone and let evolution run its course with some higher radiation levels.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> have IQ tests world wide and the smartest people get placed in Fallout Shelters about the size of NORAD and about how big Greenbrier was, fill them with the smart people and enough supplies to last out a cleansing of nuclear fire and the post bombing radiation. also all the important artifacts from history, documents all on hard copies. maybe im not thinking big enough, screw it, kill everyone and let evolution run its course with some higher radiation levels.



Eugenics. 

Fun. 

Ask Germany how that turns out.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> have IQ tests world wide and the smartest people get placed in Fallout Shelters about the size of NORAD and about how big Greenbrier was, fill them with the smart people and enough supplies to last out a cleansing of nuclear fire and the post bombing radiation. also all the important artifacts from history, documents all on hard copies. maybe im not thinking big enough, screw it, kill everyone and let evolution run its course with some higher radiation levels.



I can guess what you've been playing lately.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2010)

DESTROY FUCKING EVERYTHING


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can guess what you've been playing lately.



Lol. 

Especially because he capitalized "fallout." :V


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Eugenics.
> 
> Fun.
> 
> Ask Germany how that turns out.


i never said race, religon or any of that had to happen, and Germany was doing good until the whole Jewish hate thing came along and got amplified, Hitler was a good politican, but a bad Military leader.


Unsilenced said:


> Lol.
> 
> Especially because he capitalized "fallout." :V



im obssesed with the Cold War, people tell me i know too much about Fallout Shelters like those too, and did you know Raven Rock is a real place?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i never said race, religon or any of that had to happen, and Germany was doing good until the whole Jewish hate thing came along and got amplified, Hitler was a good politican, but a bad Military leader.



But you did say intelligence. 

Do you know what Hitler's policy was on the insane and the retarded?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> But you did say intelligence.
> 
> Do you know what Hitler's policy was on the insane and the retarded?



yes i know, if im correct a family member of his had a mental disorder. though if you look back, those that make the weapons like the Atomic Bomb, never wanted them to be used.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> yes i know, if im correct a family member of his had a mental disorder. though if you look back, those that make the weapons like the Atomic Bomb, never wanted them to be used.



I don't see what the nuclear bomb thing is about, but Hitler, family or no, sent the insane and the retarded to be killed along with the Jews, Gays, Communists and so forth.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I don't see what the nuclear bomb thing is about, but Hitler, family or no, sent the insane and the retarded to be killed along with the Jews, Gays, Communists and so forth.



the bomb, shows that some people have the intelligence to build these weapons, but even fewer have the intelligence to not use them. the only requirement to get into one would be one of intelligence.


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 24, 2010)

I propose a second woodstock.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

Said it before, I'll say it again:  Funny how people are perfectly fine with the behind-the-scenes eugenics to get their favorite cat / dog breeds, but you suggest the same for humans (even mention eugenics that don't involve genocide or murder, for instance) and suddenly morality kicks in.  

There, overall, is not much you can do to fix humanity as there's very little that must truly be fixed.  Ambition, while it can be evil, can also lead to good.  The same goes for many sorts of driving emotions / feelings.  

Those who are going to cite murderers and the like:  There's a reason they're often considered "mentally imbalanced".  And make up less than 50% of any given population that doesn't involve "Prison" or "Penitentiary" in its group.  You're not "fixing" humanity there, you're cleaning it up.  Removing a cancer.  Trimming it.

I can't think of anything to truly "fix" humanity, as again I cannot think of any one problem humanity has that needs to be fixed.  At least, any one problem that we could not then apply to another species.  I mean, we could try something like the mechanical transhumanists propose and strive for singularity.  But that's: 1)  A destruction of humanity, 2)  The path that eventually leads to strip-mining all the planets in your solar system.

Finding / creating a "post scarcity" society might work to improve things (alright, it would drastically improve things), but such a goal is so far ahead it's not even funny.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 24, 2010)

OP.... I <3 your Ava...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

You cannot fix humanity, nobody in this world can.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Psychedelic_Lombax said:


> I propose a second woodstock.



^This.

Also 'fix' is a relative term, made up by the (also relatively) 'broken' aforesaid humans. Unsolvable question is unsolvable.:neutral:


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> We need to kill all the world richest people & divide the money to all the countrys equally..... Unless whatever country the person the person who killed x person was from got extra money for teh country.
> 
> It would be more awesome than the Olympics.


communism doesn't work


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> communism doesn't work



This, communism and socialism are far too idealist to be conceived.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> This, communism and socialism are far too idealist to be conceived.


Even Marx said communism wouldn't work, kinda ironic.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Even Marx said communism wouldn't work, kinda ironic.



At least he had the courage to say that. Unlike Fidel Castro.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> OP.... I <3 your Ava...



...thnx....

Wow, some of this stuff is getting pretty heavy.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> We cant =3
> 
> 
> ACCEPT IT!
> as its been said the only way to fix humanity is to simply kill us off



thanks, I'll get started


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> How can we fix it?



kill them with fire :V


----------



## InfernalTobias (Feb 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> How can we fix it?


COMPLETE ANIALATION.

jk, it wouldn't be that easy as that would raise still more problems.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2010)

InfernalTobias said:


> COMPLETE ANIALATION.
> 
> jk, it wouldn't be that easy as that would raise still more problems.


Like probably ruining the entirety of Earth's ecosystem in the process?  Also, the whole "We're going to stop genocide by killing 6+ billion people" problem.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Don't fix what aint broken


this


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2010)

Nuclear Holocaust.

[yt]7VG2aJyIFrA[/yt]
The Day After. American film from 1983.
The United States is thrown into a state of anarchy and complete mayhem. Everybody dies from sickness and radiation.

What is funny about the film is that it is a Made-for-TV movie, and ABC quit airing commercials after the attack scene. The guys in the studio were too focussed on the film :3

[yt]yUXwVrwrXNg[/yt]
Threads. British Docu-drama from 1984.
England survives. The whole country is blasted back into the middle ages.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> have IQ tests world wide and the smartest people get placed in Fallout Shelters about the size of NORAD and about how big Greenbrier was, fill them with the smart people and enough supplies to last out a cleansing of nuclear fire and the post bombing radiation. also all the important artifacts from history, documents all on hard copies. maybe im not thinking big enough, screw it, kill everyone and let evolution run its course with some higher radiation levels.



Awesome. When do I get to pick my bunk in the shelter? :V



Martino Zorrilla said:


> You cannot fix humanity, nobody in this world can.



Negotiable.



mystery_penguin said:


> communism doesn't work



Already hinted at this on page one :V .


----------



## footfoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Humans are animals, and we behave like animals.  Killing, consuming, living with only greed, lust, and ambition in our hearts.  

the idea humans have some kind of greater moral integrity is a false assumption.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> How can we fix it?


 You want to help fix it? Become a serial killer and don't get caught. Just weed out the morons and rapists and such,


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Humans are animals, and we behave like animals. Killing, consuming, living with only greed, lust, and ambition in our hearts.
> 
> the idea humans have some kind of greater moral integrity is a false assumption.


 
All people work towards what they perceive as being good. 

Even when they don't completely know what it is yet. 

And often times, they have different ideals. 

And that is how wars begin.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Humans are animals, and we behave like animals.  Killing, consuming, living with only greed, lust, and ambition in our hearts.
> 
> the idea humans have some kind of greater moral integrity is a false assumption.



Wow emo much? What is there no such thing as hope now?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> the bomb, shows that some people have the intelligence to build these weapons, but even fewer have the intelligence to not use them. the only requirement to get into one would be one of intelligence.



Any idiot with enough resources can get himself a nuke, and I still don't see how this relates to your argument.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow emo much? *What is there no such thing as hope now?*



Twilight killed all hope for humanity.


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Twilight killed all hope for humanity.



...I can't argue with that, I guess. On with the genocide.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow emo much? What is there no such thing as hope now?


i'm not emo.  I'm saying, stop imposing your flawed views of how humanity should be on other people and just fucking live your life.  

Feed the greed


----------



## Browder (Feb 24, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i'm not emo.  I'm saying, stop imposing your flawed views of how humanity should be on other people and just fucking live your life.
> 
> Feed the greed



You're human. You have a subjective view on life. Your mopey view point might be just as flawed as my idealistic one.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 24, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You want to help fix it? Become a serial killer and don't get caught. Just weed out the morons and rapists and such,



But in the end kill himself as well? :V



Browder said:


> Wow emo much? What is there no such thing as hope now?



Hope is the only thing that keeps us going.



Unsilenced said:


> Twilight killed all hope for humanity.



*REAL VAMPIRES DON'T SPAR**K**LE *>:V*.*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're human. You have a subjective view on life. Your mopey view point might be just as flawed as my idealistic one.


that too.

The problem, you see is individualism.  The differences between ideals is the flaw of humanity.

so the only solution is *THE FINAL SOLUTION*.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> that too.
> 
> The problem, you see is individualism.  The differences between ideals is the flaw of humanity.
> 
> so the only solution is *THE FINAL SOLUTION*.



Be an hero?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe that depends on the person.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

CTRL Z


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 25, 2010)

Educate them from an early age on how much of their life is a backwards lie and how they should stand up for something worthwhile?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> How can we fix it?



Wipe it off the face of the earth, then give raccoons thumbs...


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Alt f4


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Wipe it off the face of the earth, then give raccoons thumbs...



Great. A race of kleptomaniacs with severe ADD. 

Fun.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Great. A race of kleptomaniacs with severe ADD.
> 
> Fun.


 
And also germaphobic/OCD.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Feb 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Like probably ruining the entirety of Earth's ecosystem in the process? Also, the whole "We're going to stop genocide by killing 6+ billion people" problem.


 The first one is a good point.  The second one I must ask, what's your point?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Alt f4



Command-W. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

InfernalTobias said:


> The first one is a good point.  The second one I must ask, what's your point?



You don't see what's stupid about killing billions (and preventing the birth of billions more) in order to prevent the deaths of a few million (who themselves are in the 6+ billion that you intend to kill?)

You do not see anything remotely stupid about that? 

Nothing? 

Hmm.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2010)

InfernalTobias said:


> The second one I must ask, what's your point?


The blatant hypocrisy in that someone states they're going to end murder and genocide and the like by killing over six billion sapient sentient beings.  It's like saying you're going to end world hunger by starving all the hungry people to death.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Great. A race of kleptomaniacs with severe ADD.
> 
> Fun.



Better than a race of oversexed, greedy, hairless monkeys.  With B.O...


----------



## Rytes (Feb 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Better than a race of oversexed, greedy, hairless monkeys.



Oh god, hope that hypothetical situation never comes into affect.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Better than a race of oversexed, greedy, hairless monkeys.  With B.O...



Better yet than front-heavy reptilians with stubby limbs.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 25, 2010)

Fix humanity?

No, humanity is fine -- fix the individual people fucking it up.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Fix humanity?
> 
> No, humanity is fine -- fix the individual people fucking it up.


The harsh muslim.
The harsh jews.
The harsh christians.
The harsh.

Practically relligion makes us even and ass.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> How can we fix it?


If you think there's a problem with humanity, you're the problem. Early termination is the only solution.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

You can not fix something that is so big, and moving forward so swiftly. Humans are just one of those creatures that want to do things simply. I think that people in the middle ages had quite a good idea. Other than killing people who were out of the ordinary, and using gay people as the kindling to burn witches, and throwing excrement into streets... I think if guns were not invented it would be a more fun world.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You can not fix something that is so big, and moving forward so swiftly. Humans are just one of those creatures that want to do things simply. I think that people in the middle ages had quite a good idea. Other than killing people who were out of the ordinary, and using gay people as the kindling to burn witches, and throwing excrement into streets... I think if guns were not invented it would be a more fun world.



but they were, so for you it's not. For everyone else that likes guns, the world is a far better happier  place- Guns make the world fun! kind of like Disney Land, but for adults!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> but they were, so for you it's not. For everyone else that likes guns, the world is a far better happier  place- Guns make the world fun! kind of like Disney Land, but for adults!


Swords can be fun too, guns are fast. I am so torn, </3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *Swords can be fun too*, guns are fast. I am so torn, </3



I know, not swords, but I was up at Sportsman's Warehouse earlier today (yesterday, actually), and not only looked at a gun (1875 Schofield Wells Fargo repro), but a number of knives.  Some really nice blades out there, I've got to say...


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

For my age i've fired alot of guns, safely ofcourse. My favorite is probably the S&W .500 ro the 12Ga., just something about a gun with alot of kick.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

I would like to just have some sort of melee weapon, and an explosive weapon, as well as a Desert Eagle .50


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Desert eagle is overrated, they jam alot.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Desert eagle is overrated, they jam alot.


It would be for mostly show, I would be all crazy style with my explosive things, even though they make a a lot of noise. I like boom!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Desert eagle is overrated, they jam alot.



Not to mention, an 1875 Schofield Wells Fargo revolver is a much, much classier weapon.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Not to mention, an 1875 Schofield Wells Fargo revolver is a much, much classier weapon.


 
True, but class wont save your skin.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Not to mention, an 1875 Schofield Wells Fargo revolver is a much, much classier weapon.


Hmmm, good point, Class is always a wonderful thing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> True, *but class wont save your skin*.



However, a couple of 255 grain .45 slugs will.




EdieFantabulous said:


> Hmmm, good point, *Class is always a wonderful thing.*



Yes, it is...


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> However, a couple of 255 grain .45 slugs will.


 
A 400 grain .500 would do you one better.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> A 400 grain .500 would do you one better.



Only if you hit your target with it...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Desert eagle is overrated, they jam alot.


The do jam alot, they have tons of recoil and their firepower can be replaced by other pistols. I prefer accurate fast firing guns with good firepower and a bit controllable recoil - and I said it only to be patriotic.
TAR 21 is the game.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Only if you hit your target with it...


 
No worries there, i'm a great shot.



CynicalCirno said:


> The do jam alot, they have tons of recoil and their firepower can be replaced by other pistols. I prefer accurate fast firing guns with good firepower and a bit controllable recoil - and I said it only to be patriotic.
> TAR 21 is the game.


 
Yeah same here, also how is that patriotic?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> No worries there, i'm a great shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same here, also how is that patriotic?


I stated a gun of my country.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I stated a gun of my country.


 

Ah didn't see you were from isreal..


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

your from Israel? cool!  do u have a deagle? do you duel weild deagles?


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your from Israel? cool!  do u have a deagle? do you duel weild deagles?


 
Looks like someone has a fan. :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Looks like someone has a fan. :V


 noooooo~ i just like the desert eagle


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> do you duel weild deagles?



*à² .à²¡*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Ah didn't see you were from isreal..


Yeah.


Usarise said:


> your from Israel? cool!  do u have a deagle? do you duel weild deagles?


Yeah, I am from israel.
We do have deagles, though they are for showoff because the high firepower for a pistol. They have a lot of recoil. They are working on gas system like assault rifles and not like a pistol.
Practically, dual deagles are VERY HEAVY and your hands will fly off when you shoot them. Still, we have the awesome TAR21 -accurate, strong, fast but has a bit of recoil and a bit to no sway.
Though, small arms are not israel's speciality.
We are the best at intelligence and super weapons.



leon said:


> Looks like someone has a fan. :V


It's one more thing than you :V
Also, the enclosed instruction book.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> noooooo~ i just like the desert eagle


 
Even though they jam, and there are more powerful alternatives?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Even though they jam, and there are more powerful alternatives?


If you want more powerful alternatives go to artilliry strikes.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you want more powerful alternatives go to artilliry strikes.


 
S&W .500.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2010)

leon said:


> No worries there, i'm a great shot.



But are you great at the good ol' "double tap" with your .50 DE?  Personally, when it comes to semi-auto pistols, I owned a CZ-85, really liked it (my first centerfire handgun), traded it in (along with an M1 Garand) for an S&W Highway Patrolman, S&W Military and Police and JC Higgins Model 20 12 guage.  For my next semi-auto handgun, if I ever had the funds, I'd go for one of these:  http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=8&productid=254  ...  At present, though, I'm more interested in a single-action revolver, to satisfy the cowboy/country-boy in me.


----------



## Jazzi (Feb 26, 2010)

We need a sick train system, and destroy all the suburbs, and make cities more independent. In my humble opinion.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

Jazzi said:


> We need a sick train system,


Someone who makes the trains run on time, you say?


Jazzi said:


> and make cities more independent. In my humble opinion.


And large independent cities to boot?


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> But are you great at the good ol' "double tap" with your .50 DE? Personally, when it comes to semi-auto pistols, I owned a CZ-85, really liked it (my first centerfire handgun), traded it in (along with an M1 Garand) for an S&W Highway Patrolman, S&W Military and Police and JC Higgins Model 20 12 guage. For my next semi-auto handgun, if I ever had the funds, I'd go for one of these: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=8&productid=254 ... At present, though, I'm more interested in a single-action revolver, to satisfy the cowboy/country-boy in me.


 
Imo, any handgun is hard to be a good shot with, which is why I prefer rifles, shotguns etc. And as for a revolver i'd rather have a double action, my cousin had a .44 magnum tuarus which I liked, didn't like the scope on it though..


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

We can't. This is a forum of people who have seen the light and think they are animals. 

I think we kill teh humanz.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> We can't. This is a forum of people who have seen the light and think they are animals.
> 
> I think we kill teh humanz.



Hey guys! Just thought I'd stop by and...why are you staring at me funny? What's with that gun? Errr...umm...hey, look! It's Jackie Chan yiffing on 4chan!

*runs*


----------



## Bradmastah (Feb 27, 2010)

Try reinstalling.
Or just hit the case a few times until the annoying noises go away.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2010)

Bradmastah said:


> Try reinstalling.
> Or just hit the case a few times until the annoying noises go away.



Unplug it then plug it back in again. 

Failing that, WD-40.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Duct tape and WD-40 always work. When in doubt, use an adjustable wrench.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2010)

If it moves and it shouldn't, duct tape. 

If it doesn't move and it should, WD-40


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

If it needs to be tweaked or turned, adjustable wrench.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Unplug it then plug it back in again.
> 
> Failing that, WD-40.


 
Don't forget duct tape and a pair of vice grips. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> We can't. This is a forum of people who have seen the light and think they are animals.
> 
> I think we kill teh humanz.


better start with me :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> better start with me :V



But you're in the safe room, we have to kill you last :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> But you're in the safe room, we have to kill you last :V


 
Better make it slow and painful while we're at it. :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Better make it slow and painful while we're at it. :V



THROWING PUKE! :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> THROWING PUKE! :V


 
With acid and salt mixed in. :V


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would rather just use a Molotov instead of Puke.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> If it needs to be tweaked or turned, adjustable wrench.



Monkey wrenches are for when you need to upgrade your sentry, or a spy is trying to sap it. :v


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2010)

leon said:


> Imo, any handgun is hard to be a good shot with, which is why I prefer rifles, shotguns etc. And as for a revolver i'd rather have a double action, my cousin had a .44 magnum tuarus which I liked, *didn't like the scope on it though*..



Handguns should never have scopes.  Rifles, fine... handguns, never!

And yes, it's harder to be a good shot with a handgun, but less "kick" helps with that.  Aaand... I already have a double-action revolver (1954 S&W Highway Patrolman .357 Mag), so I need a single-action in my very small collection.  Have the pocket pistol part covered with my 1909-made Savage 1907 Pocket Pistol (.32 ACP), and the 12-guage shotgun covered with my JC Higgins Model 20.  Oh, and a 1938-made Winchester Model 61 already covers my .22 rimfire rifle needs, while my EA-15 .223 covers the varmit/competition side.  This, of course, doesn't cover the airguns in my collection.........


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 5, 2010)

End all life :V .


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> End all life :V .



Start with the cockroaches. If you can kill *them*...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Start with the cockroaches. If you can kill *them*...



_*step...squish!*_

Okay, now what?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> _*step...squish!*_
> 
> Okay, now what?



Now actually kill it. Stepping on one does nothing. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Now actually kill it. *Stepping on one does nothing.* :V



_*step... SQUISH!*_

There, is that better?

_*scrapes roach guts off bottom of shoe...*_


----------



## Atrak (Mar 5, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> _*step... SQUISH!*_
> 
> There, is that better?
> 
> _*scrapes roach guts off bottom of shoe...*_



You have never tried killing a roach for real, have you?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have never tried killing a roach for real, have you?



They're amazingly resilient.  Takes a good solid stomp-and-grind to get the bastards (assuming you can even CATCH them, some of them are FAST)


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

I just use my cat.

A couple summers ago we had a minor wood roach problem in my apartment complex (because the people upstairs kept leaving their doors and windows open...roar!), and every morning I'd wake up to find the corpses of roaches that my cat had murdered while I was sleeping.

Wasn't sure if I should be happy he was doing the dirty work I'm unable to do, or just disturbed that these things crawled around in my apartment in the dark at night. o_o;  Because I never fucking saw one _alive_.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I just use my cat.
> 
> A couple summers ago we had a minor wood roach problem in my apartment complex (because the people upstairs kept leaving their doors and windows open...roar!), and every morning I'd wake up to find the corpses of roaches that my cat had murdered while I was sleeping.
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should be *happy* he was doing the dirty work I'm unable to do, or just *disturbed *that these things crawled around in my apartment in the dark at night. o_o;  Because I never fucking saw one _alive_.



Both. Happily disturbed.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have never tried killing a roach for real, have you?



Yes I have, I just happen to know how to make it work (press down hard and give it a little twist, like you'd snuff out a cig-butt).  When you hear/feel that small crunch-pop, your work is done!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 6, 2010)

NUKE IT FROM ORBIT. 

ONLY WAY TO BE SURE.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Kill it with fire, it's the only way to cure it


----------



## Wreth (Mar 6, 2010)

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2685/olololololololololol.png


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

PURGE THE PLANET :V
FOR THE EMPEROR


----------

